# Finwe's descendants vs. eachother



## Confusticated (Jan 22, 2003)

Inspired by the "greatest elf" thread. 

Which family was greatest?

1. Feanor and sons

2. Fingolfin, sons and daughter

3. Finarfin, daughter and sons


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 22, 2003)

1. Fëanor and sons: Mr. Fiery Spirit did achieve much with the Silmarils and the Palantiri but his ill-treatment of the Teleri and the abandonment of his close kin, diminish his worth to my eyes.
His sons are pathetic copies of their father, except Maedhros, who repented.
Family value: 3/5

2. Fingolfin & co. : A valiant family, who excelled in battle. They were wise, except at the end of their lives (Fingolfin riding to Angband without consulting anyone, Turgon forsaking the counsel of Ulmo).
Family value: 4/5

3. Finarfin & co. : Ahhh...now these are the greatest, noblest, wisest. Finarfin turned back from the march of the Noldor, because a part of his people wanted to return to Aman. Some view this action of his as weak, but I consider it to be wise and noble. Finrod was a friend of Men, a great warrior and a mighty king. He is the greatest male elf  IMO. Galadriel, the greatest of the Noldor, wise and powerful.
Family value: 5/5


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 24, 2003)

Since this is families instead of individual (Feanor is the greatest Elf ever) I have to go with Fingolfin. Fingolfin showed great courage when he challenged Morgoth to single combat. He wounded Morgoth seven times and chopped off his foot. (No small feat there.  ). His son, Fingon, also showed great courage when he rescued Maedhros from Thangorodrim. Turgon may have forsaken the counsel of Ulmo, but the entire Finarfin clan forsook the counsel of their father. Galadriel was too much like her uncle Feanor. She was too full of pride. She refused the pardon of the Valar out of pride. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 24, 2003)

And yet she came to no evil because she refused the summons. Her pride was different (and lesser) than Fëanor's. She felt she had unfinished business in Middle Earth and she stayed because of it.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 24, 2003)

Did Fingolfin really show great courage in challenging Morgoth? Courage is to face fear. He was despairing, maybe even too much to know fear. That is what I think anyhow.
Finarfin clan forsaking counsel of their father, is worse than Turgon ignoring Ulmo's message? All of the exiles forsook the counsel of Manwe. The whole gang were a bunch of counsel forsakers. 


Fingolfin's group didn't turn back because (among other things) some of them were guilty of kinslaying... I suspect that Fingon was one of them, since it was he who came up with the front of the host that joined in the kinslaying. 

The Finarfin clan failed to return with their father because they didn't want to leave Fingolfin's clan. Finarfin was not in danger when he turned back, so the Finarfin clan were of more use staying with their cousins and friends.


----------

